# Best experiences you've had in life?



## Jess A (Mar 25, 2013)

It always serves to remember good things that have happened and how they made you feel. I think it can help motivation, not just with writing but with a lot of things in life.

What are some of your best memories? 

I have about a billion involving friends/family, travel etc, but here's one for instance - playing with an arctic wolf. It was an experience I had in the US and one impossible to have in Australia. My time in the Canadian wilderness is also on my mind a lot lately.


----------



## advait98 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmmm... Well, I didn't want to say this, but I suppose it was gonna come out someday eventually. The day I discovered Mythic Scribes. Oh fine! You got me! But it ranks among my top uh, moments.

I've always been something of an introvert since birth, so I suppose the time I found my first true friend.

Great idea, though.


----------



## Jessquoi (Mar 25, 2013)

One of my favourite memories is when I was 12. I was auditioning for a performing arts high school because I wanted to become a dancer. I wasn't very confident but I was a hopeful young child. The audition process was split into two parts and after the first half a notice went up with all the names of the kids who were accepted into the second part. I can't explain the absolute excitement I felt when I saw my name on the paper. They'd slashed the numbers by about two thirds and because I wasn't that confident I hadn't really expected to get through. That was the first moment in my life where a dream became reality for me. For the first time I thought "Wow, I can actually do this!" I remember bolting over to my mother squealing with happiness that I was going onto the next part. I was accepted into the school and stayed there until my family moved to Europe.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 25, 2013)

My first solo flight in a Glider was fairly amazing. It was late in the afternoon as I was launched and I got to soar for a few minutes on with no one around me in warm golden light. It was so quiet. There were enough thermals of the fields so that I could have stayed up for hours but it was getting dark and landing in daylight was tricky enough for me.


----------



## Sparkie (Mar 25, 2013)

Standing on Huntington Beach, California watching the sun set over the Pacific.  Now that was a fairly spiritual experience.


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's a super clichÃ© answer: I think my honeymoon was probably the best experience of my life. A week in the most magical place on Earth (a.k.a. Disney World) with the man I loved in the nicest hotel I've ever stayed in, eating at some of the best restaurants I've ever been to, getting to buy a wand at Ollivander's on Christmas morning, going on a bunch of the rides I loved as a child... it was a lovely week. I've travelled to more exotic places (Japan), I've had great moments with close friends, I've had experiences of personal pride or glory, but sometimes you just can't beat the classics.


----------



## Jess A (Mar 25, 2013)

These are some great experiences! Keep them coming.

I have another - getting my first byline in a newspaper.


----------



## FatCat (Mar 25, 2013)

One of my favorite memories was from when I was in a band. We weren't very good, but it was fun and we were playing a show in some bar by Ohio State. It was a pretty bad show, from a technical standpoint, one of the guitarist's amps was clipping out and we were playing sloppily (well, drunkenly), but the energy from the crowd was great and nobody cared. By the end of the set, two guys who were on before us came onstage and rapped as we jammed. Everyone had a great time, and the belly of the small Buddha statue we placed at the front of the stage was well-worn by the time we stumbled off.


----------



## Telcontar (Mar 25, 2013)

My vacation to Ireland is probably the biggest one. Also, getting good reviews on my books continues to add highlights to my life (happened recently!). 

Aside from that, probably the simple, happy moments I have hanging out with friends or family (especially my brother, who is both). Doesn't matter what else is going on: Give me a couple good friends and a couple good drinks and I'll be right with the world.


----------



## Ankari (Mar 25, 2013)

The birth of my twins.  It took my wife and I close to eleven years, along with some other setbacks, before we were finally blessed with them.  Every night when I come home, I can't wait to play with them.  It's the (frequent) nights they decide to deny my desire to write with their combined tearful assaults I have to remember that I really wanted them.


----------



## Jess A (Mar 25, 2013)

FatCat: Being onstage is definitely an amazing feeling! Feeding off the audience's energy is electrifying. 

Telcontar: Definitely no arguing there. Good mates/family, good time, good atmosphere. Priceless.

Ankari - haha! Perspectives. I just watched a film called 'Goddess' - Australian film about a mother whose husband is a whale researcher. She lives in Tasmania with her two twins - and they are little horrors! But she remembers why she loves them. It's a strange film, full of singing and dancing, but very good.


----------

